
Why Geeks Should Study Acting - mattjaynes
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/04/why-geeks-should-study-acting.html
======
Alex3917
Really any extracurricular activity is good.

If you want to learn how to manage a billion dollar company, go to business
school. If you want to learn how to start a billion dollar company with only
300 bucks in the bank and a seven year old laptop, join the rowing team.

------
vlad
I agree with everything in this post. Also, stage acting gives you something
very other things do--working together, face to face, with other people on a
common problem. Helping each other, giving advice, and also being responsible
for your own performance. What other activity does this?

